# screed



## issy2002

Hola, ¿alguien me puede decir el término en castellano para "screed"?

Contexto: "Bentostop  PURFLOOR 70 is seamless and flexible when hardened. Applications on concrete, screed, cement floors, … for offices, showrooms … Available in all RAL colours."

gracias.


----------



## rodelu2

Creo que la coma entre "screed" y "cement floors" está de más, y se refiere a 'screed cement floors" que han sido alisados o emparejados luego de verter el cemento, mediante el uso de un "scree", pieza larga y recta de madera o metal que se apoya en el encofrado y se pasa por la superficie para alisarla.


----------



## Bigote Blanco

rodelu2 said:


> Creo que la coma entre "screed" y "cement floors" está de más, y se refiere a 'screed cement floors" que han sido alisados o emparejados luego de verter el cemento, mediante el uso de un "scree", pieza larga y recta de madera o metal que se apoya en el encofrado y se pasa por la superficie para alisarla.


 
 Estoy de acuerdo con Rodelu, pero he llamado la tabla que se usan para hacer el concreto liso "a screed".


----------



## issy2002

Muchas gracias, creo que teneis razón y la coma está mal puesta. No es el primer erros así en el documento original. 
Gracias de nuevo,
isabel


----------



## Livinginchina

Hola a todos, continuo con la duda, pues vi en otros foros que Screed pude traducirse como ¨recrecido¨ y por lo que pude entender screed es (una tabla que se usa para hacer el concreto liso), hasta aqui todo bien, 

Pero estoy traduciendo las especificaciones técnicas de una pavimentadora y me encuentro con este termino
(el documento esta traducido del chino al ingles, por lo que tiene muchisimos errores, pero de todas formas me gustaría estar seguro)

*Screed extension
*
alguien me podría ayudar a traducir este termino? MIl gracias!!


----------



## Livinginchina

Extensión del recrecido?, asi tal cual? gracias!!


----------



## Livinginchina

que pena con ustedes, pero segui traduciendo y llegue con estos terminos, por favor ayudaaaaa! hehe, gracias



Screed vibrator frequency
Screed heating method


*Screed extension*


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
Tienes dos posibles traducciones, "Recrecido" que exactamente no sé qué quiere decir, pero lo explican aquí en castellano, http://www.ipc.org.es/guia_colocaci...acion/capas_intermedias/preinstalaciones.html
y en inglés http://www3.ipc.org.es/guia_colocac...acion/capas_intermedias/preinstalaciones.html
Y la otra creo que es la que tú buscas, "Solera", pero sobre todo si es flotante que absorbe las vibraciones y puede llevar un sistema de calefacción para mantener las habitaciones temperadas. Aquí la explicación en castellano, http://www.ipc.org.es/guia_colocaci...pas_intermedias/soleras_cargas_flotantes.html
y en inglés, http://www3.ipc.org.es/guia_colocac...pas_intermedias/soleras_cargas_flotantes.html
Espero que sea útil.
Un abrazo.


----------



## rodelu2

Livinginchina said:


> que pena con ustedes, pero segui traduciendo y llegue con estos terminos, por favor ayudaaaaa! hehe, gracias
> 
> 
> 
> Screed vibrator frequencyScreed heating method
> 
> *Screed extension*[/QUOTE]
> Imagino se refiere a un mango, cabo, pértiga, palo de cierta longitud que incrementa el alcance de la herramienta.


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
Rodeluz yo creo que te refieres a la herramienta de alisado de superficies pero en la pregunta inicial habla de Purfloor 70, que es una resina de poliuretano para suelos.
También en la pregunta inicial dice, "...for office, showrooms... Avalaible in all Ral colours", por lo que dudo que se esté hablando de la herramienta y más bien se refiera a "Los suelos".
Aquí se puede ver la aclaración http://www.collinsdictionary.com/di...n=english&utm_content=www.collinslanguage.com  (tercera definición ) o aquí http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screed , la primera es la definición de la herramienta y las siguientes de lo que yo sugiero, Solados, soleras, falso piso, etc., supongo que varía de acuerdo al país.
Un saludo.


----------



## rodelu2

Keahi said:


> Hola.
> Rodeluz yo creo que te refieres a la herramienta de alisado de superficies pero en la pregunta inicial habla de Purfloor 70, que es una resina de poliuretano para suelos.
> También en la pregunta inicial dice, "...for office, showrooms... Avalaible in all Ral colours", por lo que dudo que se esté hablando de la herramienta y más bien se refiera a "Los suelos".
> Aquí se puede ver la aclaración http://www.collinsdictionary.com/di...n=english&utm_content=www.collinslanguage.com  (tercera definición ) o aquí http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screed , la primera es la definición de la herramienta y las siguientes de lo que yo sugiero, Solados, soleras, falso piso, etc., supongo que varía de acuerdo al país.
> Un saludo.


El post de 2010 terminó hace rato, y era ese el que se refería al Purfloor.
Sí en efecto me refiero a la herramienta, e intento responder al post presente (2013) iniciado por Livinginchina.


----------



## Keahi

De acuerdo, seguro que tienes razón y soy yo el equivocado.
Un saludo.


----------



## Sethi I

issy2002 said:


> Hola, ¿alguien me puede decir el término en castellano para "screed"?
> 
> Contexto: "Bentostop PURFLOOR 70 is seamless and flexible when hardened. Applications on concrete, screed, cement floors, … for offices, showrooms … Available in all RAL colours."
> 
> gracias.


Hallo
Todo depende del pais en que te encuentres, pero básicamente *screed *es la *"plantilla"* ó *"regla maestra"* para alisar y dar terminación a los concretos o morteros.
En México y Chile le dicen *"llana", *en otros paises latinoamericanos le dicen *"corredera"
*Espero haber sido de tu ayuda
See you


----------



## Sethi I

Sethi I said:


> Hallo
> Todo depende del pais en que te encuentres, pero básicamente *screed *es la *"plantilla"* ó *"regla maestra"* para alisar y dar terminación a los concretos o morteros.
> En México y Chile le dicen *"llana", *en otros paises latinoamericanos le dicen *"corredera"
> *Espero haber sido de tu ayuda
> See you



Perdón pero también encontre que le dicen *"rastrel"
*See you


----------



## Keahi

De acuerdo Sethi, pero en la primera pregunta dice que está disponible en todos los colores, raro para referirse a esta herramienta, ¿no es así? El Purfloor se promociona con el punto fuerte de ser Autonivelante.
En la pregunta de Livinginchina, dice Frecuencia de vibración, método de calentamiento, extension,
parece que estuviera hablando de los camiones de pavimentación de calles, pero estos no alisan mediante "Screed", utilizan unas ruedas enormes de acero. 
En fin, a menos que a estas reglas se le haya incorporado vibración y calefacción yo creo que se habla de otra cosa, pero como no estoy muy puesto en este campo lo más probable es que me haya equivocado.
Un saludo.


----------



## Sethi I

En el foro aparece la pregunta original como hecha por *Issy2002* ó no ? y yo solo estoy respondiendo a aquello. Ahora bién esta claro que la coma esta de mas y es screed cemented floors, refiriéndose a pisos de mortero alisados con llana.
Por lo demás, la frase....available in all RAL collors se refiere al color de la resina que se aplica en las diferentes superficies. N. d. T. (RAL: tabla estandarizada multicromática usada en EEUU y no sé donde mas)
See you


----------



## Keahi

Exacto, Issy preguntó inicialmente. Pero no está claro que la coma esté de más, si llevara la coma querrían decir que sólo se puede utilizar estos productos en pisos alisados con regla, llana o como se llame, pero obviamente no es así, se comercializa para todo tipo de pavimentos y también para paredes.
El color en que venden esta resina es el color como quedará el suelo o pared y lo eliges según lo que quieras.
Por eso no estoy convencido que se trate de la herramienta para allanar.

En cuanto a tu pregunta Livinginchina puedes ver en este enlace una calculadora para mezcla de cemento  "Screed calculator" y uno de los términos que buscas "Screed heating", Suelo radiante. http://www.flexidry.com/
Un saludo.


----------



## Livinginchina

ok ok, mil gracias!!! que haria sin vuestra ayuda!! 
entonces recapitulando
Frecuencia de vibración, SCREED
método de calentamiento,SREED
 extension,ScREED

Keahi ¨parece que estuviera hablando de los camiones de pavimentación de calles, pero estos no alisan mediante "Screed", utilizan unas ruedas enormes de acero. 
En fin, a menos que a estas reglas se le haya incorporado vibración y calefacción yo creo que se habla de otra cosa, pero como no estoy muy puesto en este campo lo más probable es que me haya equivocado.¨
Por lo visto estas máquinas son nuevas y si que hacen todo esto proceso junto,  de todas formas tengo mucho mas entendido por donde va la cosa. 

Aqui les dejo el link de la máquina en cuestión , saludos y millones de gracias!!

http://shanghailongji.en.made-in-china.com/product/ZXEQOMIVrnWw/China-Wheel-Paver-2LTLZ60.html


----------



## k-in-sc

The Chinglish of that page is really horrible.
Wheeled pavers do have a screed. Volvo calls it a "regla."
Here are some descriptions of paving machines in Spanish: http://www.mascus.com.co/specs/pavimentadoras-asfalticas-sobre-ruedas_971356
Note the multiple translations of the Volvo brochures.


----------



## Livinginchina

Enormemente Agradecido K-IN-SC, lo mirare a fondo (porq esa pag web está genial) y os confirmo en que termino lo dejo para pavimentadoras , por si alguien más tiene que buscar la info también, un gran saludo,.

Oh thanks a lot K!! ill be in touch, this is not the last time ill check, garantee!! have a nice day everybody


----------

